# 6wt recommendation



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Used sage 9ft RPL+ 2 piece.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

I really like my sage one

I would add a z axis to the used list


----------



## sheehanj (Jul 3, 2014)

Trident fly fishing has sage xi3 on sale for 450. He'll of a deal but it might be a little fast for fresh water. I'd also look at tfo bvk.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ditto on the Sage Xi3. My 6wt is my go to rod for freshwater trout using indicators and nymphs or for streamer fishing. And I use it a lot in the salt for redfish when fishing for smaller slot sized fish. 

Very sensitive rod. Fun to fish. And plenty of backbone if you hook a big fish. I have landed rainbow trout and redfish over 15# on this rod.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a XI2 that is in great shape I would part with if you have any interest.


----------



## andymills (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a Temple Fork TiCr-X 9' 6wt Id like to part with if you're interested. $125. In Orlando. Great rod, I sold the reel, so its been sitting.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

An old mint Sage RpL + can be purchased for 200$ or less. The last great model before the decline. The new model sages are weak!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> The new model sages are weak!


Oh Snap!

I have a 9' 4pc 6wt Scott S3S that is a great rod for bass with a Clouser line.

$200 rod, sock, tube


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> An old mint Sage RpL + can be purchased for 200$ or less.  The last great model before the decline.   The new model sages are weak!


Based on what? I have an entire arsenal of Xi3s and use them ....a lot. And haven't broken any...well except for one 12wt on a 175 tarpon. ;D


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

You can also go cheaper and get a really nice rod like a Redington Predator. I have one which is perfect for largemouth and peacock bass. Also fun on spotted sea trout. Most creatures swimming on the flats may be too much for a 6wt.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

> > An old mint Sage RpL + can be purchased for 200$ or less.  The last great model before the decline.   The new model sages are weak!
> 
> 
> Based on what? I have an entire arsenal of Xi3s and use them ....a lot. And haven't broken any...well except for one 12wt on a 175 tarpon.  ;D



I have 2 xi2's,1 zaxis,3 one's
nary a problem they all cast like rockets. 
I do wish the guides on the one's were a little bigger


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Sage lost me when they went to the "travel rod industry". Now, there only decent rod is there bass class. This is coming from somebody that has numerous old sage classics, which I primarily use myself when I get to be on the pointy end. Hopefully, they will get back into the game for us folks that don't need to break down are rods.


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

I love my sage tcr! Can cast large flies and can shoot massive amounts of line.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok fair enough but to single out Sage for going that route is a bit unfair. ALL the rod manufacturers have gone that direction. Loomis and Hardy are the only major rod companies that make one piece rods anymore and they still sell WAY more four piece than one piece rods.

But your original comment was that Sage rods were weak. I am still asking what that is based on?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

For bass, I've been using the Ross FlyStik rods. I have both a 6 wt and 8 wt. They are shorter (7' 11") to be bass tournament approved (I don't fish tournies), but they can really chunk line good. I fish sinking lines on them without a problem.

I started using them instead of my Winstons after I broke a few. For some reason, bass waters are just tougher on gear IMO, so the less expensive FlyStiks have worked out great.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm a fan of my Clutch TSx 6wt, turns over good sized flies at 70' and shoots Wulff Triangle Taper line like a dream. 
I recommend whatever you choose to go with, cast it first. With multiple lines if possible. That way you can fine tune your rig before making the investment. 
Good luck.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I have a 6 WT xi3. It feels like it has a slower tip than my Sage XP, but it is much stronger in the lower 3 sections. It throws wider loops during short casts than the xp and it does not load that fast, but once you get about 40' of line out and start to flex the lower sections of the rod you can make stronger casts with heavier flies than the XP. The butt section is just so much stronger.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> I have a 6 WT xi3.  It feels like it has a slower tip than my Sage XP, but it is much stronger in the lower 3 sections.  It throws wider loops during short casts than the xp and it does not load that fast,  but once you get about 40' of line out and start to flex the lower sections of the rod you can make  stronger casts with heavier flies than the XP.  The butt section is just so much stronger.


This is why we HAVE to have a LOT of flyrods....to handle the different casts and types of fishing we do.... ;D


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Tell our wives that......again!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sage RPL. Not mine

http://www.kiene.com/forums/showthread.php?33543-Fly-Rods-For-Sale


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

The sage rpl is a limp biscuit for those calm days..... Look for a sage rpl+. Forget the 4 pc models, go with a 2 pc. You can find them on ebay quite frequently for 200-250$ in mint condition with sages warranty. 

Obvisouly, a 1 pc rod is far superior than a 4 pc. To bad sage won't bring one to the table for us salt guys that have no need to travel anywhere to fish without a skiff in tow.


----------



## BlackRiver (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys, i ended up buying a Hardy Zenith one piece 6 wt. any recommendation on line?


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Thanks for all the input guys, i ended up buying a Hardy Zenith one piece 6 wt. any recommendation on line?


I'm going to have to rely on YOUR reports on that specific rod. Let us know.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

Loomis is coming out with a short rod


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Quite happy and surprised with this St. Croix and its capabilities. Still love my NRX rods though.

LEGEND ELITE® SALTWATER FLY RODS:
MODEL LGTH. LINE WT. PCS. ACTION ROD WT. (OZ.) HANDLE PRICE
ESW906.4 9' 6 4 Fast 4.3 1 $ 460


----------



## indianriver (Aug 3, 2014)

New to the forum but ive tossed my share of rods I like both the tfo and st croix . Really nice rods for the money


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Think you all are leaving out a very good rod manufacturer. That is St. Croix. I now use a 6wt 4pc Legend Ultra Saltwater model. Paired it with a Signature 5/6 and a Rio Bonefish 6wt line. Very happy and I am a heavy NRX user. Just got a industry deal and decided to try the rod. I'm very happy and have used it so far on Bass, Reds and Sea Trout. A friend has an NRX in 6wt and thought my rod was quite good after using it for an hour while I poled. We used mine in the North end of Indian River on a rather windy day. Stayed out of the wind as best as we could. Not a windy day outfit, but will perform well for its weight in it.


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

Gloomis shorestalker. check it out super sick itd be perfect for you.


----------

